# NE GA Training or Suggestions



## thelaw (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm new to the GSD breed but we have been dog owners all of our lives. While our other dogs are well behaved and know the basics (sit, come, down, etc) I want to do much more with my GS. Due to work issues and other factors, I haven't gotten to start the "real" training as early as I would like to but I'm ready to move forward now. My GS is 10 months old and knows sit, come, drop it, down and generally speaking will follow those commands. 

I have two main areas of focus right now which are not pulling when we walk and coming when I call. I think it is known as recall here. When outside, with lots of distractions, come is typically ignored. 

Obviously, I'm the one that needs trained first so I have spent many hours on Google looking for trainers in the area, training ideas, methods, tools etc. I know to stay away from the box stores for training. I heard good things about Leerburg DVD's, but they don't seem to get good support on this site and I'm really more of a "show me and then let me try" learner. I think real interaction with a Trainer or someone who knows what they are doing is going to be much better for me to learn how to train my dog.

Future training plans - I'm not sure where I want to go or how far but Canine Good Citizen is important I think and then I can go from there. Any sugestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated. I live in the Winder, Athens Gwinnett area of NE GA. 

Thanks in advance.
Ron


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't you love little puppies you follow you everywhere and come at the slightest request?







Then they get that age where so many other things are more interesting. 

Things to focus on for recall are, do not call your dog if you know he's not going to come. Spend time with your dog on a long line 15 to 20 feet is good and practice recall with that so you can reel in your dog if he's ignoring you. Make sure there's a reward for coming, that could be tons of praise or a special treat, whatever motivates your dog. 

My dogs zoom into the house when I call them because I usually give them a treat for such a good performance. If they just come in on their own, the treats are hit and miss to keep them guessing. My dogs aren't 100%, though. Once Balto slipped his collar to chase a squirrel up a tree. I had to call him 3 times before he came. After he came to me, then I walked over to the tree with him so he could finish watching the squirrel. For him that was a great reward.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

As for walking nicely, or heeling, there are many ways to accomplish this, but I think it depends a lot on your dog. The sad thing is, many trainers focus on one way to do things. 

My suggestion is to find an AKC dog training club to start on the basics. There are many things that a novice can do incorrectly and not even know it. Dogs are very literal and consistency is key. One on one training is good occassionally, but group training is good to get the dog used to being around people and dogs who might be unpredictable.

After you get you CGC, I'll be you'll want to move up to Companion Dog and who knows what else. Training can be addicting.









There's a link for a club search. 
http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/index.cfm

ETA: I'm a huge fan of clicker training now. Didn't used to be, and I've used many training methods in the past. But I really love the clicker. Check out clickertraining.com.


----------



## thelaw (Jan 22, 2010)

Blackpuppy - Thank you for the information. I have contacted the AKC group you linked to for training schedules and look forward to being trained so I can do these things properly.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a great GSD trainer- Ashley Barrientos- in Monroe. http://www.ashleyhillspetcenter.net . Our Schutzhund club meets at his facility on Saturdays also. Ashley gives private and group lessons and does a great job.


----------

